# Blue Tongue Help



## kaylahfaye (May 16, 2017)

Hey everyone. So I just go a blue tongue that came from a rough home. Don't worry I reported them. Felt so quilty leaving thr rest behind. Anyway, since I don't trust thr previous owner. I'll ask you guys
The beautiful lizard is about 20 cm long. How old do you thing they may be estimated. I just really want to know thr estimated age so I know how mu h he should be eating and what not


----------



## Callum Dureau (May 16, 2017)

Its hard to say without any pictures


----------



## Nero Egernia (May 16, 2017)

What were they reported for?

Knowing the age of your lizard is not going to determine how much you should be feeding it. Size does not necessarily equate to a reptile's age. Simply feed it as much as it will eat within five to ten minutes. If you notice your lizard is looking thin, then increase its feed, and vice versa if it's looking overweight. It's also worth mentioning that a lizard's physical condition is not generally determined by the size of its belly, and rather by the thickness of its tail, or whether its spine or hips are obvious.


----------



## kaylahfaye (May 16, 2017)

Unfortunately, the owner had about 8 lizards living in a container that was so small. No bedding, heating or lighting kept outside. This is in Tasmania mind you, so the weather at the moment I'd freezing


----------



## Callum Dureau (May 16, 2017)

That tail is not normal for a blue tongue, surely? Aren't their tails a bit longer? Blue tongues might be a bit different in tas than in nsw though, so i'm not totally sure


----------



## kittycat17 (May 16, 2017)

Something looks off there... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scutellatus (May 16, 2017)

It looks like it may have been born with a short tail. Other than that it looks pretty healthy.


----------



## Nero Egernia (May 16, 2017)

The angle of the photo appears to have distorted the lizard's proportions, making the tail look shorter than usual. Otherwise, as Scutellatus has said, it looks alright. Warm and feed it appropriately and it should be fine.


----------



## TRIC0 (Aug 19, 2017)

Its a baby, prolly around a month old or two. Blotchies are the toughest blue tongues, they can survive freezing temperatures, if those 8 lizards are all babies and kept in a small container, its often better for them as larger enclosures increases the risk of fighting. 
My youngest Eastern was housed in a larger cage along with 4 siblings, he had a bit of his tail missing probably from a fight with another sibling who had half his tail missing, My older one had no injuries and was housed in a container with 10+ siblings. 

His previous owners didn't really do anything wrong, the baby itself is in good shape, not showing any illnesses or injury. It appears to be fed well too.


----------

